# Arminian Nightmare



## Scott (Sep 29, 2006)

I am reading LaHaye's Left Behind: Armageddon for background research into other views (the books influence a lot of people). There is this strange situation in this book that reminds me a lot of the Arminian fear that Calvinism prevents people from getting saved who want to be saved. Some Arminians believe (wrongly) that Calvinism teaches that there are people who want to be saved and ask God for forgiveness but are rejected by God b/c they are not elect.

Anyway, this book has people who take a literal mark of the beast (a tatoo on the hand or forehead in the book) unable to be saved. Some of them really want to be saved, cry out the God foregiveness, repent, and the like, but God won't take them. He would take them if they did not have the mark. 

The good guys in the book are sad about this and chalk it up to mystery. 

Anyway, the situation strikes me as one that naive Arminians think Calvinists believe.

Scott


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think you'll find this assessment of rank heretic Tim LaHaye comprehensive, at least.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 29, 2006)

Works salvation


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 29, 2006)

All Arminian made roads lead to Rome....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> All Arminian made roads lead to Rome....



...but at least the scenery is beautiful! 

Armenian road:


----------



## believer (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## turmeric (Sep 29, 2006)

Armenia LOL!

This is the god of Dispensationalism - it's no wonder people reject this. It's all about a literal mark, or whether you're a literal Jew. The heart doesn't seem to matter. Their god is too small!


----------

